# skupper holes



## Steinjam (Mar 18, 2012)

When should you plug them and what affect does it have on the kayak?


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I plug mine in calm waters.Haven't noticed any affects on the yak other than it stays dryer on my feet but then again have kind of enjoyed the cool water on the feet.
Only thing is I read about the girl in South Carolina who was kayaking getting a flesh eating bacteria in an open cut and lost her left left leg at the hip her right foot and both hands.
Devastating! Grimm! Unreal! 
Also a young boy died from the same sort of thing I think here in Va.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

When the water is calm and cold.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I plug mine when I'm using the footwell as a livewell, so the bait doesn't get out.


----------



## ILV2F5H (Aug 2, 2007)

plotalot said:


> When the water is calm and cold.


Pretty much.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I've been using Foam Practice Golf Balls.
Have some ordered now coming on a Slow boat from china I found out.
Worked good on my Prowler Trident but I don't know how they will work on my Prowler 13 since it has 3 diff. sizes of scuppers.


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

I only plug the ones by my feet. They are the only ones that water comes in the boat from. I have an OK Prowler 13, always wondered if its just me or does everyone have the same issue with the prowlers.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

never use them, when its cold im dressed not to be wet and when its warm i dont mind a little water


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Aaron T said:


> I only plug the ones by my feet. They are the only ones that water comes in the boat from. I have an OK Prowler 13, always wondered if its just me or does everyone have the same issue with the prowlers.


Yes the Prowler 13 gets a little wet in the foot well It's because of the taper for the molded in foot rests. 
Are you the Aaron that fished with us Sat. at WH with the minnows you caught there?


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Wet feet = stability . . . low center of gravity.


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

bbcroaker said:


> Yes the Prowler 13 gets a little wet in the foot well It's because of the taper for the molded in foot rests.
> Are you the Aaron that fished with us Sat. at WH with the minnows you caught there?


no, sorry that was not me


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

It may be crazy, but I feel like my kayak (OK Prowler 13) tracks a little better when plugged.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Possibility Carolina
I haven't plugged mine yet. I'm waiting for some blue foam practice golf ball thatI'm going to use foe plugs to come from china on a slow boat.
Mine tracks pretty good now but I'll take notice to see ifeffects the tracking.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

surfnsam said:


> never use them, when its cold im dressed not to be wet and when its warm i dont mind a little water


ditto


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Carolina Rebel said:


> It may be crazy, but I feel like my kayak (OK Prowler 13) tracks a little better when plugged.


I don't plug mine, mostly because I am too lazy and don't care about water in the yak, and though I haven't noticed better or worse tracking, I do believe that unplugged scuppers (at least in my P15T) create drag on the yak when paddling at higher speeds. Did I just say, "higher speeds"...in a yak? LOL Anyway, you can hear the rushing through with each stroke. And I'm sure it only reduces your speed by 0.0001 mph.

Actually, for those of us that have a thru-hull transducer mounted on our OKs, causing one of the footwell scuppers to be "plugged", if we leave the other unplugged, it very well may introduce some minor tracking issues.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a P13 as well and plug every scupper with foam golf balls unless I am surfing. It is often me and my 4 year old in the tank well so we would be sitting pretty deep in the wet if not plugged.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

the entire purpose of scuppers is to have a self bailing hull- plugging the scuppers means you lose that feature- in rough waters that could be dangerous- filling the cockpit with water would affect the stability of the yak


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Ronaulmtd said:


> the entire purpose of scuppers is to have a self bailing hull- plugging the scuppers means you lose that feature- in rough waters that could be dangerous- filling the cockpit with water would affect the stability of the yak


I had my yak fill with water while plugged a few months back--took a couple breaking waves in the back of an inlet at high tide. She got slow, quick! I just pulled out the plugs and let it drain out, all good in a few seconds. That said, if I'm expecting surf conditions, just as narfpoit said, no way I'm plugging. In calm water, even in summer I'll often keep it plugged, just because I don't like to sit in water all day.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I agree it will fill the cock pit that's why I only do it where it wont get rough or get wakes from arrogant boaters' If you plug em it is a good idea to have a chord on the stopper so you can grab it fast and jerk it out fast.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

plotalot said:


> When the water is calm and cold.


ditto!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Carolina Rebel said:


> It may be crazy, but I feel like my kayak (OK Prowler 13) tracks a little better when plugged.


I used the foam golf balls on myTtrident I had before but they are to big in the Prowler 13 foot well holes. 
I was thinking of getting the scupper valves but read where they are to big also.
What kind of plugs are you using on yours?


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I use the ones OK makes, and sells in any paddle sports store.
I also have a stadium pad under the seat. That helps keep my butt drier.
Between the ducer, and the scupper plugs, there is only one unobstructed,functioning scupper in the seat area of my rig.
I don't get many waves over the top where I go, and the little water I get in, has never been a problem.
If it gets bouncy, I'll just pull the plugs.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I use the foam golf balls in my Prowler. Just cram them in they will fit and after you leave them in there a while they will hold that shape.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

wannabeangler said:


> ditto!


x2, if you dont want to get wet dont go out in kayak...


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

shadyfisher85 said:


> x2, if you dont want to get wet dont go out in kayak...


In the colder months when fishing for rockfish, I have my cold weather gear anyhow. But the water in there isn't that bad. I never plug them when it's warm!


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

A sit on top kayak with scupper plugs is a canoe. Kind of defeats the purpose...


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Caught Myself said:


> A sit on top kayak with scupper plugs is a canoe. Kind of defeats the purpose...


Not really....because you can pull your plugs, let water drain, and then put them back in.
In a canoe, you just fill up with water and sink.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

I do so much surf launching, I'd be too busy pulling and replacing plugs, I wouldn't have time to paddle. Last time I used scupper plugs was a couple of winters ago when I was playing on the river breaking the ice. I didn't want ice chunks coming in through the scuppers.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

you must have some reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy BIG scupper holes....

i too wouldn't want to waste all that time pulling plugs and putting them back in......so time consuming.....


----------



## John in Va Beach (Aug 6, 2012)

I never plug them. I like the cool water on my legs on a hot day, and I have a suit on in the winter.


----------

